# Basic Training for baby cockatiel



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

What are some tips on basic training a new cockatiel?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Have a look at this thread http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------

